# redundancy and its consequences



## Rodders (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, Im new to this forum and am sure with the state of the economy here that this may have been covered before, however...

Having been an expat for a year or so, I have recently been 'let go' by my previous employer with my residency/ work visa now terminated I was wondering what this means for my ability to live here.

Obviously I have to get some sort of visit visa in the short term to cover this, I was wondering what it means for me as car insurance, flat, DEWA etc are all in my name... are these affected/ still valid by not having a residency visa???

Does anyone have any direct numbers for immigration etc that may be useful??!! or advice on visa runs in this situation??? All help greatly appreciated...

thanks
Jay


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry about the work situation and I can't speak to the exact what to do situation. If or when this happens to me I would check with the consulate/embassy of your home country to see what they have to say.


----------



## youssef (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello Jay,
My name is youssef from BBC in London, the World Today programme. We're doing a package about the financial situation in Dubai. Would you be prepared to grant us an interview over the phone of about 3 minutes in the next 2 hours?
thanks.
my number is 00-4420-7557-1755


----------

